# Free Truck, C 850 ford 1969



## Zeplin (Mar 10, 2018)

A friend just gave me his 1969 C 850 fire truck. It has a flat bed now, stake side. Gas 534 engine i think. 5 speed, no split axle.

he was using it for logging and fire wood when he notice a gas leak under the carb. Had the carb rebuilt and when he drove it home it burst into flame under the carb. 5 extinguishers to put it out. Fire on the ground underneath too. Carb place said they will look at the carb and if it was their fault they will replace it. So he parked it and walked away. That was three years ago.

i took the carb off today, Holly 4 barrel. Sitting on a riser that has its own butterfly's and a linkage going to a thermostat of some type. Also a linkage going back to a dome on the intake manifold. No idea what's going on there.

any one familiar with these engines? I don think it is the original carb.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

I had the smaller 477 cu in, with an auto tranny in a 1960 cab over, that look a lot like your truck. Except yours's looks in better shape than mine ever did. Mine seen it's previous life as a DPW garbage truck in Detroit, before it became a grain hauler. Never had any problems with the carb, so not much help. 

Looks like Ford used that engine for a long time:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ford_Super_Duty_engine

Larry


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I ain’t so sure about that one either.....it have power take off on the drive shaft?


----------



## HayMike (Mar 22, 2011)

Maybe governor under the carb?


----------



## Zeplin (Mar 10, 2018)

Could be a governor. I hadn't thought about that. Still looking for a manual


----------



## Zeplin (Mar 10, 2018)

Yes, it is governor linkages.

Looks like i can get a 300 dollar 1850 Holly and a Petronius rev limiter to replace the carb and governor system.

Petronius can only be limited to 4000 rpm and the original was set to 4000 rpm. I have read that they will throw a rod a 4000 and over.


----------

